
Changing social norms, competition, and technology shake up the funeral business - johnny313
https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21740406-changing-social-norms-competition-and-technology-are-shaking-up-stodgy-and-exploitative
======
payne92
For example, it's a little-known fact that Costco (in the US) sells caskets at
pretty decent prices.

See:
[https://www.costco.com/funeral.html](https://www.costco.com/funeral.html)

Overnight delivery, shipping included.

